# [SOLVED] HTC desire 601 reboot help



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

Since i rooted my htc and installed TWRP, whenever i try to reboot my htc it automaticly open up bootloader! ?? Why ? Im not pressing anything i just turn on my phone and it open bootloader and cant get rid of it! Im tryint to shut it down but when i turn it on, again it opens up bootloader! Help me please


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

your thread is being moved to the smart device section of the forum.


----------



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

Any help ? btw thanks for moving it. Now i have ***TAMPERED***
***RELOCKED***
***Security Waning***
ZARA_UL PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-2.22.0000

Any help guys please??? did i screwed up my phone ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

Hi, is this what you did Root and Install TWRP 2.7 Recovery on HTC Desire 601 CDMA KitKat Firmware | TechGlen did you follow all the instructions.


----------



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

Yes, exactly that. But what i need is to turn on my phone normaly, cuz i need it and it will be important to me in future days but now im stuck at hboot. Iv been searching for hours and hours to find solution, trying everything but no clue whats going on...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

Can you not return it to the original rom.


----------



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

Well, i dont know how to get it back to original ROM. I wish i know but i dont. I can enter recovery now, iv been installed TWRP 2.7.1.0 and i can enter recovery. I think i deleted entire OS, cuz whenever i try to reboot my phone from recovery(twrp) it says " OS not installed "


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

You might find some help from here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...&channel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=bv4eVPKxKcmKOvKhgbAC


----------



## Aci (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

Thank youuu!!!!!! The thing i did is, i flashed boot_stock.img and after that flashed recovery_stock.img and now its noRMAL! THANKS <333


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## tns (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: HTC desire 601 reboot help*

hellow i m Taufiq i have my htc desire 601 and i tried to root access on it i done everything but now its stucks in bootloader  pls i need to recover it what should i do now *pls help me .......................*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see the link in post 8 above also please in future make a thread of your own do not hijack other folks threads.


----------

